# Mercury 3000 control throttle only button



## rabbit (May 12, 2013)

Having problems with the button sticking and it's a common issue to 3000 Classic controls. Anyway what it is the throttle-only shaft and associated parts don't return and the control handle locks up trying to go back into gear. I took the back off my control, lithium sprayed it, worked it around till it worked great. Put it back together and it locked up again after I used throttle-only. Tapped the bezel with a screwdriver, the parts returned and it worked again.
I don't want to take the whole thing apart unless I really have to but here's how to fix it maybe:
https://www.scribd.com/doc/76275169/29/Shift-and-Throttle-Cable-Installation
There are two different 3000 designs included. I don't know which mine is but I'm afraid I'll find out. Probably Design II because Design III is a change of the parts in question.
I wanted to test my trim switch which had the wires cut inside the handle and a console mounted switch instead. Dang, the switch was good! I could have spent 40 bucks to replace a good switch. Put the handle back on and it stuck. Now I have two (three) trim switches.
Jimminy Christmas, all I wanted to do was check a switch, now the boat is halfway apart.
Cheers!


----------



## rabbit (May 13, 2013)

Worked the control lever some more and the thing started working really good. Better than ever before. The button pops right out. Must have been the lithium spray. Changed it so I don't have to take apart half the boat to get the console off. 
It snowed hard for a bit up here today.
I'm ready to get out on the water.


----------

